# Several blanks going out the door



## Reddwoods (Apr 7, 2018)

Here’s some blanks we made this week that will be heading out the door in the next few days!


----------



## magpens (Apr 7, 2018)

Very nice indeed !! . The machinability of the 3D printed blanks ... is it comparable to Alumilite, Silmar, Rhino, Acrylester, or what ? . I would hope it would not be "too soft" (scratchable) whatever that means.


----------



## Reddwoods (Apr 7, 2018)

magpens said:


> Very nice indeed !! . The machinability of the 3D printed blanks ... is it comparable to Alumilite, Silmar, Rhino, Acrylester, or what ? . I would hope it would not be "too soft" (scratchable) whatever that means.



The blanks are alumilite. As for the 3D they are just as hard


----------

